# I'm A Victim Of Fraud



## Lon (Dec 7, 2017)

This morning I checked my Charles Schwab High Yield Checking account on line and saw a charge of $286.40 that was paid by EFT to a insurance company today. The charge is not mine and I do not recognize it.
I called Schwab and they are closing the account and will issue new Debit Cards, new Checks with new account numbers within two days via Fed Ex.  That's pretty good service wouldn't you say?


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Great service. Sorry this happened to you.  Are they reimbursing the money to you, or are you out that amount?*


----------



## Lon (Dec 7, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Great service. Sorry this happened to you.  Are they reimbursing the money to you, or are you out that amount?*



Full reimbursement.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry that it happened to you but damn good testimonial for Charles Schwab. I know most places would eventually reimburse in a situation like this but for them to do it so quickly is outstanding.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 7, 2017)

Any time I have had that happen with credit cards or my Edward Jones accounts, service has been fast as yours, Lon.  Mistakes have been fully refunded and new cards issued within 3 days. It amazes me how fast they can respond.  It helps that I have put alerts on all accounts so I am called immediately if something goes over the limit I have set.  Going to visit family right after Christmas so I will alert Bank of America that I will be using a credit card in Louisiana so there will be no problem.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2017)

I had a fraudulent action on my account a few mos. ago too.  It was for far far less but the bank issued me a new card right away.


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 9, 2017)

No experience with actually taking a hit on any accounts but Fidelity called me once indicating they detected someone trying to tamper with my acct. They changed all my acct numbers and issued a new debit card. That was 7 years ago or so. They stressed running virus protection software regularly. I mainly use a Chromebook now which is more secure than Window machines. Still have to use common sense, but overall safer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2017)

Bullie76 said:


> *No experience with actually taking a hit on any accounts but Fidelity called me once indicating they detected someone trying to tamper with my acct.* They changed all my acct numbers and issued a new debit card. That was 7 years ago or so. They stressed running virus protection software regularly. I mainly use a Chromebook now which is more secure than Window machines. Still have to use common sense, but overall safer.



I had a similar incident with my Vanguard account a few years ago.  The person I spoke with laughed and said not to worry it happens all the time.  I shut down the internet access to the account and do any business I need to over the telephone.  It's not a big inconvenience for me because I only make a trade or redemption once or twice a year.  As I get older I would like to be able to use the internet for banking, bill paying, etc... but I am just not comfortable with it when I continue to read about massive security issues every few months.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm sorry this happened to you but it's good that it was resolved quickly and relatively painlessly. Schwab is my favorite brokerage to deal with since I have had nothing but positive experiences with them both online and by phone. Their website is very user friendly.  I never opened a checking account through them, however because I don't need a third checking account.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2018)

I had a incident last year...for a lousy $8.00. Had to wait for new cards and got the eight bucks back. Chase credit card.


----------



## jujube (Jan 7, 2018)

The last fraudulent charge that I had was for less than $5.  There was a Netflix charge on my VISA.  I don't and have never had a Netflix account, so that alerted me.

The man at the bank said that often the hackers will do a very small charge to make sure the account is valid. Then once they see it is a good account and that you probably haven't noticed the small hack, they'll go in for the kill.   If I were a frequent Netflix user, I probably wouldn't have even noticed the extra entry. 

It was a pain in the patootie to have to get new cards, but of course the charge was reversed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 7, 2018)

I had a similar problem.  Wells Fargo overnighted a replacement card, cancelled the amount.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 7, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I had a incident last year...for a lousy $8.00. Had to wait for new cards and got the eight bucks back. Chase credit card.



I have read that scammers first try a small amount to see if the transaction will go through.   When it does, they move to larger amounts.

ETA:   Sorry, I see that jujube already said this in the post above.       Need more coffee.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 7, 2018)

I have set up alerts to my cellphone on all debit, credit cards and our bank accounts.   Since we have several "autopay" bill pays set up and "one of us" likes to shop online, my cellphone stays busy "dinging".   Oops.


----------

